# Altec Lansing ATP3 vs Logitech X-230 vs Sony SRS-D2100



## itsmevivek (Nov 18, 2005)

which of these speakers are better? anyone listened to both ATP3 and X-230?

which is recommended? any inputs welcome....


----------



## Aniruddh (Nov 18, 2005)

well dont hav any idea bout Sony SRS-D2100,but yea hav heard both ATP3 and X230 both have good set of speakers.good built quality as well as good sound quality.


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Nov 18, 2005)

ATP3's have excellent warm highs, great mids and a tight bass, almost too tight for my liking. X230 have looser open ended bass, excellent but bright highs, decent mids. Haven't heard SRS-D2100. I'd recommend X230 over ATP3, unless you're into jazz.

The bottomline being, decide for yourself after listening to all 3. Don't take anyone elses opinions on speakers, not even mine.   

PS: As ATP3's have downfiring mids, a good wooden table is a must. DO NOT get these if you intend to keep them on metal or fibre computer desks. 

-Keith


----------



## itsmevivek (Nov 18, 2005)

the % of time i spend and speakers importance amoung movies, games and music is 

Movies -50%
games - 25%
music - 25%

In this case which is better ATP3 or X230?


----------



## goobimama (Nov 18, 2005)

Go for the X-230, I agree with Keith, the bass is a bit too tight in the ATP-3. And since 50% is dedicated to movies, you wont want tight bass...my opinion.

I also agree with him that you listen to them and then buy...


----------



## djmykey (Nov 19, 2005)

Vivek all ppl look for diff components in spks. I look for bass and hence I have ATP3. But I have seen ppl satisfied with Creative 2 stereo spks too. So go have a demo and then only decide which one u can afford and which one u want.


----------



## itsmevivek (Nov 19, 2005)

how does music sound in the Logitech X-230, is it clear? Some people tell that it is a bit boomy? is it very much boomy? Toms hardware has rated X-230 highly... 

My only concern abt X-230 is how good it is for music... and what is the current price of these models?


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 19, 2005)

i m using logitech X-230 speakers from just over 1 month, & they rock

be it movies, games or Music (indian) it rocks everywhere, I M using it on Audigy 1 though

The bass is not ground breaking, but it still gives a thump, i lowered it as i don't like much bass, go for this, i got it for Rs 3500

Doom 3 & quake 4 never sounded this much good


----------



## pakkasir (Nov 19, 2005)

well, i have nothing new to add but the way you place the speakers at your house is of paramount importance. For the ATP3, the bass is indeed tight & therefore keep setting near minimum. For music lovers(esp. Iron Maiden, Linkin Park and the likes), ATP3 is the best 2.1 speaker.
  However, logitech X-230 are the best overall 2.1 speakers at its budget. I have used both and for you I recommend X-230.


----------

